# How a GLOCK operates



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A really cool animated detail of what happens when you fire a GLOCK, as well as how the design functions

http://www.genitron.com/Basics/Glock23/P2Glock.html

The page also has lots of other gun info


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Um, that isn't quite the same the detail I've seen.













This one must have been a 10mm.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Malamute said:


> Um, that isn't quite the same the detail I've seen.
> 
> This one must have been a 10mm.


See, that's why I don't trust a Glock.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Ed Norman said:


> See, that's why I don't trust a Glock.


Where can I find an endless mag for my 1911's.....


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

zant said:


> Where can I find an endless mag for my 1911's.....


Call Hollywood, they would know.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Where can I find an *endless* mag for my 1911's


Do you have a hacksaw?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I may be the odd man here, but I like my Glock and I trust it.
I like my XD better though :whistlin:


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I think Glocks are fine guns, just couldnt resist posting the nuclear Glock.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've used a few and they work well enough, but I have other brands I like more.

When they first came out in the early 80s, the gunstore owner was showing his first one off, tearing it down and putting it together to show how simple it is. I joked that I won't have a pistol that will warp and melt like an 8 track tape if you forget it in the sun for a while. After several more visits to the store, he told me one day that they won't melt and warp in the sun, I was wrong. I honestly think he wrote to the company in Austria because he was so worried about it. No instant emails back then, kiddies.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I remember the first time I handled a Glock
A friend of mine had a G32, and I teased him about his plastic gun and told him I'd never own one.
I was kinda ignorant of what they were really like
Well, here it is a few years later and I have more plastic guns than I can count.
In fact, I have a plastic gun on my hip right now and one in my pocket.


----------

